# Padraic Kissane Radio Kerry Interview Sept 29 2017



## moneymakeover (30 Sep 2017)

Folks

Listen to this radio interview with Kerry Radio yesterday

http://www.radiokerry.ie/sorrys-not-good-enough-banks-apology-tracker-customers-september-29th-2017/

Discusses KBC Wim Verbraeken

One decade on


----------



## moneymakeover (30 Sep 2017)

great quote from Padraic Kissane:



> When a customer took a tracker mortgage they held the control.
> When the crash happened the bank needed to wrestle that control back.
> That's what the entire debacle about.
> The bank set about deliberately in my view taking the control of what they could charge they customer away
> because the tracker mortgage prevented them from doing that



well said Padraic


----------



## Lightening (30 Sep 2017)

Great stuff Padraic you hit the nail on the head with KBC focussing on their "legal defence" rather than supporting the customers they have wronged.

So much for "the bank of you"


----------

